# My boy is getting booty haul



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 22, 2009)

My sweetheart went a got me a bunch of mac for our anniversary. Pictures will be added in once I find a usb cord. 

He got me:

Brule e/s
Shroom e/s
Wedge e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Antiqued e/s
Mulch e/s
Folie e/s

Lovelorn l/s

Dollymix blush

188 
217
266

He's defenitly getting some after that


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww that's so sweet!! How'd he know what to get you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell4726* 

 
_He's defenitly getting some after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL


----------



## n_c (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL... what a nice bf! Those colors are lovely.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Aww that's so sweet!! How'd he know what to get you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL_

 
He had 40% off cosmetics for nordstrom and asked me to make a list, so I just told him about the brushes I wanted. Well he went online and looked at the mac website and seen I had stuff in my checkout that I was saving for when I got paid again and wrote it all down and went and got it.

I was really surprised because I thought I was just getting the brushes, but he surprised me and being a snoopster found out everything I wanted and went and got it for me.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 22, 2009)

Enjoy...


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Aw that was really sweet of him!! Enjoy~


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 22, 2009)

aww how sweet! enjoy your/his haul lol


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, very sweet of him!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

great bf/dh/boy!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2009)

You have yourself a keeper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it all!


----------



## jen77 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2009)

wow! lucky girl! you've got yourself a keeper!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 22, 2009)

what a sweet bf!! my bf thinks i have too much makeup haha.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aw, that is so sweet of your bf! You are a one lucky girl! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 23, 2009)

Lmao at the title of the haul.Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome Haul, awesome Boyfriend. Enjoy both


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 23, 2009)

wow, if only all guys took the inititive like that...
Enjoy your stuff


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

aww, that's well sweet! they'e all such lovely colours too!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 24, 2009)

lol, he's a keeper.


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 24, 2009)

lmao @the title.

what a MACdaddy.


----------

